# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  One testicle = low test?

## JohnnyB

Here's my question

I have one testicle that has atrophied from a very bad u.t.i. I had about ten years ago. So I'm wondering if this effects my test levels, having only one nut that is working. I read what TNT had to say about testicular cancer and was hoping he would hit the one teste equaling low test or not, but he never mentioned it so that is why I am asking this question. Never ask a M.D. about it, I'm 46 and I'm think with age and the atrophied teste I could be a canidate for h.r.t. or a low dose cycle could bring some great improvments to my physique.

All posts, thoughts, information and comments will be greatly appreciated

JohnnyB

----------


## TNT

Nope. I, at least, have not heard of a correlation between loss of a testicle and lowered testosterone levels . In fact, guys who have had a testicle removed due to testicular cancer still enjoy active sex lives and are still fertile.

Symptoms of low testosterone levels would iclude a decreased libido and loss of energy (generally). Even if you do not have these symptoms, if you have any doubts about your total testosterone level, the best thing is simply to ask your doctor to run a TT lab test.

----------


## JohnnyB

Those are some of my symptoms, that was why I was asking. Didn't know if it was age or low test. What about the atrophy of the teste could it be restore with hcg or some other ancillary drug or is it lost forever?

Thanks for the quick reponce TNT

JohnnyB

----------


## viper

if the damage occured due to an infection 10 years ago, i doubt that hcg will correct the problem....
as far as one testicle, you can have normal test levels with one testicle...testerone is secreted by the leydig cells and that is controlled by the pituitary and lutenizing hormones....the other testicle will compensate for the loss as long as it is functioning normally and these hormone levels are adequate....
most systems in the body will compensate for a loss....example: when you have your gallbladder removed, your stomach will increase its bile production to compensate for the bile production lost from the gallbladder removal....there is a synergy to almost everything....

you need to visit a urologist and have everything checked to be sure...

----------


## TNT

Yeah. What he said.  :Big Grin: 

JohnnyB, if you are having symptoms that are indicative of low testosterone it is not necessarily due to the fact that your only have one testicle, but is more likely due to hypogonadism or andropause (which is not unusual at age 46).

The place to start is by having lab work done for total testosterone . If it is, in fact, low, the doctor would then order additional labwork (incluing LU hormone, which is relevant to what viper mentioned) and possibly an MRI of the pituitary gland.

We are, fortunately, most likely talking about apples and oranges here, and a low test level should be treatable with testosterone supplementation (which a lot of younger guys would love to be able to pull off in order to use AS legally, but can't because their levels are too high).

P.S. Usually, I recommend that someone with your symptoms visit an endocrinologist, but in light of your testicular history, I concur with viper - start with a urologist.

----------


## JohnnyB

Thanks Viper and TNT

JohnnyB

----------


## LDSlifter

JohnnyB:

The other thing that is important to point out, it that once you start HRT is it a lifetime committment. If you are hypogonadal, then HRT will do wonderful things for you. The important thing is to understand what you are getting into whether it be via injections, gel application, etc. You will be doing it for the rest of your life and after a while...the newness wears off.

Applying the gel everyday gets old after a while and IMO it does not work very well. I'd go for shots if you can get the doc to give you a scrip for it. It can also be utter hell as you fine tune your dosing and scheduling to mimic as closely as possible that of natural T production. This takes lots of time, lots of patience, and unfortunately, highs and lows. The cool thing is...once you figure it out...man what a difference it makes! It is definitely worth it!

The other thing I always urge when getting tests done is to check for the "females" those being estrodiol and prolaction. Physician's are reluctant to check for the "females" in men, mostly out of ignorance, yet a good HRT regimen also includes keeping these hormones in balance, as if they get too high they negate the benefits of T therapy and even worse, gyno, etc.

I encourage you to check it out...but two things...one) arm yourself with knowledge and two) be aggressive in demanding the right tests and in getting quality treatment. If you get shut down by one physician, keep shopping until you find one that knows what he is doing and is willing to treat you properly. I hate to slam the medical profession, but most physicians are either scared to death of administering testosterone or they're just plain ignorant about it. Regardless, its vitally important when you in fact need it...you may just have to work real hard to get it. Make sense?

Good Luck  :Welcome: 

LDSlifter

"Have you checked your "females" today?"

----------


## JohnnyB

I got some good or not, information today, I was told that my old urologist, is now doing male furtility, is this the same as HRT?

Thanks
JohnnyB

----------


## viper

male fertility treatment can involve using testosterone replacement , if that is the problem...they also use nolvadex if needed..
your md could also be doing other things now : vasectomy reversals, sperm washing and testing, varicocele repair, sperm aspiration, the list goes on...
you just need to have your testosterone levels checked...an md doesnt have to work in the area of male fertility the use hormone replacement therapy (hrt)...
just tell your md your symptoms and you read on the internet that it sounds like signs of decreased test and you would like him to check it for you...your insurance may not pay for the test, but it is only about $75...
if treatments are discussed after the test....remember to answer with....
1- im afraid of the pills, because i read they are dangerous after 6 months of use(thats what the book in his office will say)...
2- i tend to get a rash when im exposed to adhesive (that will kill the patches...
3- im not afraid to inject myself if it will make me feel better, plus my insurance doesnt cover hrt, and the injection is alot cheaper.....

if your had low test levels and told me these things, i would write you a script for depo-testosterone (cypionate )200mg IM q2 weeks and repeat your lab work in 12 weeks....your md should do about the same thing....later

----------


## JohnnyB

Thanks viper,

It was my md that gave me that info, when I was in getting the blood work done for, test, estrogen and psa. He seem to be willing to help me out.

JohnnyB

----------


## running_donkey

I started readin' it, and I thought, no way. I figured it was a gag.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## powerliftmike

I think the other working testicle while go into overtime working to compensate for the loss. That's the reason men have two anyway!! So they can still father offspring even if one is not working.

I would advise going to the doctor and getting some bloodwork for free and total test levels; this will show if you have low test levels. You can then discuss with your doctor about HRT options if you are low. You might be low on test, regardless of only having one testicle functioning properly.

Best of luck bro, I am sure everything will be fine.

----------


## kaorialfred

Johnny B sent you a p.m.


some of this stuff I agree with, some of the post don't make too much sense. I had testicle torsion and had it repaired. Before that I was diagonsed with Hypogonadism. I am what you would call the extreme. JB. I am 33 and had to have the dead testicle removed. So go do the blood work and make sure you now have a good urologist that is also an excellent surgeon. Call the hospitals around to find out who had the skills. I lucked out I finally got a MD that didn't want to get into diagonose me for hypo and sent me to the local top postate cancer and urology surgeon In Central Florida.
I could have kept the smaller testicle, but it wasn't in my best intrest. 

One thing that was said that one organ takes over for the other, may be true sometime. But its not the norm, at least that what my Urologist has said. 

get a good urologist, get all the bloodwork and test done, check the old prostate out also. and get it taken care of early on. Yes the TRT is lame, I had to do gels and patches. I then had found this board and others. I got more insight. Went with Depo shots. My urologist was cool too. He was up to date with everything. 

Be safe, and take care.

----------

